# Shooting in the air! Not cool!!!



## fireglove (Oct 14, 2010)

Someone in the area shown in Pace shooting in the air, Sun or Mon. misplaced a bullet in the deep end 9' of my pool which also put a hole in my liner.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Who said anyone was shooting into the air.....could have been an armed drone!:001_huh::shifty::001_huh: Make any enemies lately, insurance premium paid up?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Falling objects, covered by your home owners insurance.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Luckily nobody got hurt!


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

let me get this right, a bullet falling out of the sky had enough velocity to go thorough 9' of water and still put a hole in your liner :whistling:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Jim


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

off route II said:


> let me get this right, a bullet falling out of the sky had enough velocity to go thorough 9' of water and still put a hole in your liner :whistling:


:yes::whistling:


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Just for the sake of maybe.........
what if it came in on an arc, hit the side below top of liner and then dropped and rolled into the 9 feet deep area?
He did not say where the hole is located.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I think we'd have believed you if you said... "Lokk what I found at the bottom of my pool this morning"

But the rest is BS.

Yes a falling bullet can kill. Not likely, but I sure don't want to catch a 22 on the top of my head.

Jim


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/explainer/2011/03/watch_out_for_falling_bullets.html


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm thinking......

"Hey babe, I have an idea, I know how we can get our homeowners insurance to pay for a new pool liner"

"How's that?"

"I'll go throw a bullet in the pool and poke a hole in the liner !! Then we call adjuster out, and writes us a check for it , BOOM! New liner....."

"Great idea babe!, I been wanting a different color one anyway"




J/k, please don't be offended by my rambling,


----------



## fireglove (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't like being called a liar. I had cleaned the pool the day before. There was NO bullet or hole then. Apparently ya'll think it is ok to fire in the air... what happens next time when it drops on your kids head!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Interesting... .45acp is generally slow... 1200fps or less at the muzzle.... not likely it put a hole in your liner. Not impossible, but not probable. 

That being said... 9' deep end? Can't hide money.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It's physically impossible for a bullet falling out of the sky, or fired into the pool to put a hole in the liner 9' deep. Links show not even 3' deep.

Jim


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jim t said:


> It's physically impossible for a bullet falling out of the sky, or fired into the pool to put a hole in the liner 9' deep. Links show not even 3' deep.
> 
> Jim


Unless!!! It is a hollow point round that has "blossomed" to it's full potential and came to rest on the bottom of the pool. Then, the homeowner is sliding his net around on the bottom trying to extract said object, while grinding it's pretty little edges along the pool liner. Or the Polaris grabbed it and dragged it around and made a hole.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

We had a 4 ft deep water tank in PanamaCity. We would test a 45 cal powerhead in the tank. Fire it on the surface and the bullet was on the bottom without any harm to tank bottom. But we had to wear swim trunks.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

fireglove said:


> I don't like being called a liar. I had cleaned the pool the day before. There was NO bullet or hole then. Apparently ya'll think it is ok to fire in the air... what happens next time when it drops on your kids head!


Hahaha


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I found one in my driveway like that a few New Years ago. Probably the same size. It completely flattened the side it landed on. It didn't even leave a mark in the concrete that I saw.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

fireglove said:


> I don't like being called a liar. I had cleaned the pool the day before. There was NO bullet or hole then. Apparently ya'll think it is ok to fire in the air... what happens next time when it drops on your kids head!


No one's calling you a liar, but your theory is just plain stupid.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

fireglove said:


> I don't like being called a liar. !



Man, you ain't a fisherman???:shifty:


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

fireglove said:


> Someone in the area shown in Pace shooting in the air, Sun or Mon. misplaced a bullet in the deep end 9' of my pool which also put a hole in my liner.


Just to be clear... this pool was full of water or empty? The hole was in the deep end of the pool or on the edge? Those two details would be important to the issue of what the round did, other than fall out of the sky.

Looking at the scale of it next to a quarter, is that a bullet or a rifled slug? (I have a couple shotguns but otherwise I'm not a firearm-knowledgeable person, so that's not intended as a smarmy question).

Is your house inside city limits? Are there city ordinances of discharge of firearms in the city limits here? In North Carolina where I used to live, you couldn't discharge a firearm inside city limits. Dunno about it here.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

fireglove said:


> I don't like being called a liar. I had cleaned the pool the day before. There was NO bullet or hole then. Apparently ya'll think it is ok to fire in the air... what happens next time when it drops on your kids head!


Could it have been your wife target shooting at your white costas in the pool ? :whistling::whistling:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Y'all probably won't believe this but I found one in my commode one time.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

If it had been a .223, it would be totally believable.....


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Y'all probably won't believe this but I found one in my commode one time.


Kim was probably praying one would come up from the depth of the chitter and slay u Joey! Lol


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I need to confess. Been practicing a new hunting technique and sorry about your pool but am glad to see its working. The deer will never seem me coming and since I'm getting through 9ft of water and a pool liner i think I just need to graze a deer this winter and it should fall over dead.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

fireglove said:


> I don't like being called a liar. I had cleaned the pool the day before. There was NO bullet or hole then. Apparently ya'll think it is ok to fire in the air... what happens next time when it drops on your kids head!


Liar liar liarface


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Stupid is who stupid does...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

halo1 said:


> Kim was probably praying one would come up from the depth of the chitter and slay u Joey! Lol


Probably was.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

my first guess would be John b ! And second he must be splitting atoms in his reloads to get that kinda penetration in 9 ft of water, but it was probably John b! Haha


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, kind od wish this post came in early January.... winter time discussions are the best..


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

If I could post a picture it would be of a referee throwing a flag. Someone help me out.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry about the liner .
I dropped my gun, and never could find the bullet.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

My liner all of a sudden ""Got a hole in it also"" But Im in Pensacola.. Do you think this happened to me also? I never did find a bullet, but maybe it was pushed out from all the 30,000 gallons going out of the hole? Wheres the picture of the empty pool though, also why is the one circled red and theres a yellow arrow to the right of the picture also?


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

I agree, unless it hit the side wall or a step from 10m away, theres no penetration in more than 3 ft of water. I may or may not have sent many a 22, 380, 9mm and 45 slugs to the bottom of a pool in my "curious" age to see what they looked like. They all settled on the bottom like babies. I'll agree I don't want one on falling on my head but no way it penetrated the liner unless it skimmed the side from the very top.


----------



## fireglove (Oct 14, 2010)

OK for argument sake, say it didn't put the hole in the liner (I still have no idea how it got there) most of you act like there is no issue of it falling out of the sky into my pool. What if I had my grandkids over or one of you _____ got nailed in the head? If you have to play with toys, please do it responsibly.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

fireglove said:


> OK for argument sake, say it didn't put the hole in the liner (I still have no idea how it got there) most of you act like there is no issue of it falling out of the sky into my pool. What if I had my grandkids over or one of you _____ got nailed in the head? If you have to play with toys, please do it responsibly.


Guns aren't toys.:no:


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I smell "anti second amendment" amongst us....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

halo1 said:


> my first guess would be John b ! And second he must be splitting atoms in his reloads to get that kinda penetration in 9 ft of water, but it was probably John b! Haha


I sold all my .45s a while ago... only handguns I have now are 9mm, .357 and .22lr

And yeah, unfortunately people are really stupid and don't follow gun safety protocol.


----------



## nhoj_yelbom (Aug 21, 2015)

John B. said:


> I sold all my .45s a while ago... only handguns I have now are 9mm, .357 and .22lr
> 
> And yeah, unfortunately people are really stupid and don't follow gun safety protocol.


it was john b!


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

fireglove said:


> OK for argument sake, say it didn't put the hole in the liner (I still have no idea how it got there) most of you act like there is no issue of it falling out of the sky into my pool. What if I had my grandkids over or one of you _____ got nailed in the head? If you have to play with toys, please do it responsibly.


 
You act as if this is our fault............


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Pretty sure if that bullet got shot straight up and landed on your head it wouldn't break the skin. Some of you experts help me out - right?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Pretty sure if that bullet got shot straight up and landed on your head it wouldn't break the skin. Some of you experts help me out - right?


It can break the skin and in some cases even kill the person. It'll be traveling around 300-400 fps. Nowhere near the original velocity, but enough in the perfect situation. They cannot penetrate 9 feet of water and then a liner at that velocity.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Pretty sure if that bullet got shot straight up and landed on your head it wouldn't break the skin. Some of you experts help me out - right?


There is a Myth Busters episode on this subject. 

When you fire a bullet into the air, it follows a parabolic arc. At the apogee, the vertical component of the bullet's velocity is zero. It is essentially free-falling the from zenith (although it may still have a horizontal component to the velocity). The bullet reaches terminal velocity quickly due to air resistance. As the bullet's stabilizing spin ceases, it begins tumbling, further increasing air resistance and lowering the terminal velocity.

The question Myth Busters tried to answer is: Does a falling bullet have enough kinetic energy to cause significant injury to the person whose head is the unlucky terminal target. After extensive experimentation using ballistics gel, they determined that it might give you a good knot on the head, but it wouldn't kill you.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I posted a freakin article on pg1 about the bullet drop. Read it. 300fps on the drop. On an arch it depends on angle. I wouldn't want to get hit either way. I can't believe you guys are so rough :thumbup::whistling:


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

nathar said:


> There is a Myth Busters episode on this subject.
> 
> <snip>After extensive experimentation using ballistics gel, they determined that it might give you a good knot on the head, but it wouldn't kill you.


Might?

I think a .45 ACP tumbling down will have higher ballistic coefficient than a tumbling .30 cal rifle. Plus it is heavier, about a 1/2 oz.

I think you'd be lucky if a 1/2 oz of lead going 300 fps didn't penetrate flesh.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh wait - I see the op is in Pace - national emergency! call in the Marines!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I ran the physics numbers through my yeti supercomputer and end result was it was a banded water snake carrying a Thompson that is the culprit!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I ain't telling ya'll nothing about anything from now on.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

So there I was... grilling steaks, when I went inside to get another beer... I walked back outside to see that one of my 4 bone in rib eyes was missing! Out of the corner of my eye, I saw an ole raccoon high tailing it up an oak tree. Without skipping a beat, I pulled out my Ruger SR1911 and dropped the hammer. In the blink of any eye, the primer sparked off, a quick flash of gun powder and piiiiyyyyoooowwwww!!! Well, I was about 10 deep in them miller lites, so I must have pulled the shot. 

Sorry about your pool. But can I have my bullet back?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

This place would be far less animated without the PierDude


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> This place would be far less animated without the PierDude


Absolutely!! 
You da man Pier Dude.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

My wife doesn't call me dork-wad for nothing.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I think he might have busted the rhine on that melon.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

fireglove said:


> I don't like being called a liar. I had cleaned the pool the day before. There was NO bullet or hole then. Apparently ya'll think it is ok to fire in the air... what happens next time when it drops on your kids head!


He's hooked!


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

It is clear to me that you have soft water. The bullet landing in hard water could not have caused the hole in the liner. You might want to consider removing the inline water softener system.


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Did someone throw that quarter in your pool like it was a wishing well or something too?


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> If it had been a .223, it would be totally believable.....


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Interesting reads on the subject:

http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/explainer/2011/03/watch_out_for_falling_bullets.html


http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/1199/can-a-bullet-fired-into-the-air-kill-someone-when-it-comes-down

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index;_ylt=A0LEVikOrNJXBcoATFwPxQt.;_ylu=X3oDMTByNXQ0NThjBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwM1BHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzcg--?qid=20090125120751AAXjrcY&p=people%20hurt%20from%20falling%20bullets

http://www.chesterfieldobserver.com/news/2013-07-17/Front_Page/Celebratory_gunfire_How_falling_bullets_kill.html

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2011/08/24/so-what-happens-to-all-those-bullets-fired-in-the-air-can-they-kill-you/


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

fireglove said:


> OK for argument sake, say it didn't put the hole in the liner (I still have no idea how it got there) most of you act like there is no issue of it falling out of the sky into my pool. What if I had my grandkids over or one of you _____ got nailed in the head? If you have to play with toys, please do it responsibly.


As long as you and the family wear your tinfoil hats you will be fine.


----------



## FL Aggie (Sep 22, 2013)

fireglove said:


> I don't like being called a liar. I had cleaned the pool the day before. There was NO bullet or hole then. Apparently ya'll think it is ok to fire in the air... what happens next time when it drops on your kids head!




I can't believe you posted anything on here without fully expecting to be disapointed in the response. I usually plan for about 90% unproductive adolescent babble, accompanied by the 10% adult feedback sought.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I will admit to being an adolescent babbler but in this case I thought everyone went fairly easy on him. It didn't make any sense to begin with and then he changed it to what if it hit someone in the head??? By the way I did research that and it's gonna hurt if you get hit so you Pace ******** quit wastin lead!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

And technically I went thru the whole thread and there are only 29 adolescent babbles so that's less than 50% and no I did not include post 52 which was the best post on the thread


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Years ago in Dallas a man fired a .357 magnum into the air, not straight up, but at an angle to prove the gun would fire properly...well this was a very large flea market (Traders Village ) and a lady on the other end of the flea market almost had her lower leg ripped off by the bullet ...so trajectory is very important to the physics of shooting into the air...


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

153 Large fish said:


> Years ago in Dallas a man fired a .357 magnum into the air, not straight up, but at an angle to prove the gun would fire properly...well this was a very large flea market (Traders Village ) and a lady on the other end of the flea market almost had her lower leg ripped off by the bullet ...so trajectory is very important to the physics of shooting into the air...


Don't forget rotation of the earth too.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Well now I have to have a meeting with the Army when I get back to the STAN about that C-RAM that fires wildly into the air each time we have incoming IDF, who would have known how unsafe that shit is, a pool liner ????? Well got to go update my Will, cya guys !


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

kanaka said:


> Don't forget rotation of the earth too.



Correct!


----------



## Abe (Jun 14, 2016)

I dug a bullet out of the shingles of my roof once after one New Years when people had been shooting guns off all over the place at midnight. I should have contacted my insurance adjuster for a new roof. 

Is it possible you didnt notice the hole until you found the bullet and started inspecting more closely?


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That #52 had to hurt. the way his head bounced off the bottom.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

do you have an HOA?


----------

